# WANTED: Female Beagle pup!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm looking for a new beagle pup. My beagle Penny who was 11 recently passed away and I'd like to get another pup to get started and hope to have running by November. I WON'T take a Male and I don't want a dog that someone else has already "started". I just want a pup, I have a particular style and way that I hunt and would prefer to train my own. I don't want a mixed breed it has to be a pure bred I'm not concerned about it being registered it doesn't matter to me I don't do field trials or shows. 

I can be contacted via P.M here or by Email at [email protected]


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought both my beagles as pups, and could not have asked for a better pair of hounds. I did buy quality register pups that parents were field trial champions. You still are looking at 150.00 a pup which is a steal for a dog that does what you want it to. although they are 4 years old now and I have never hunted them in a trial, and probally never will. good luck in your persuit.


----------



## roughrider (Dec 22, 2006)

Are your beagles for sale?


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i sent a pm i have 6 week old pups


----------

